
Michael Hart (obituary) - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/node/21530075
======
jevinskie
I had never heard of Michael before now, but now that I know what he has
worked and strived for I feel very sad for his loss. Just as we need FOSS
evangelicals, we need free literature evangelicals such as Michael. I have
used Project Gutenberg in the past as a corpus of the English language for
various programming projects and later, when I got a tablet, as a form of
education and enrichment. His legacy is in his contributions to the public.

------
jbrkr
Discussed previously [1,2].

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2971971> (gutenberg.org)

[2] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2974212> (oreilly.com)

------
nestlequ1k
Hopefully Michael Hartl is still alive

